# Application "MBOXMAIL"iPad : à quand la prochaine MAJ?



## stéphane33 (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
J'utilise pour relever les mails d'adresse Hotmail Live etc etc... l'application "MboxMail" pour iPAd.
Or, il semble que celle ci ne soit plus MAJ (depuis octobre 2010) : d'ailleurs des bugs lors de la suppression par sélection produisent un blocage de l'application.

La version pour iPhone par contre à bénéficier d'une MAJ récente fin janvier 2011 pour être précis et celle ci fonctionne parfaitement.

Je me demande pourquoi il n'y a pas un traitement égal des deux applications...

Bref, en existe t il d'autres plus fonctionnelle?


----------

